# have you ever dry fired a bow?



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

just wanted to see how many people have. i have done it many times
release malfunction
didn't know it was bad for the bow
and opps that was a slip


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Never done it myself but seen it done many times =[


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

yes i have i did it to my person recurve. the nock came of the string and i didn't know it i am glad that i did't get hurt. i did it 2 times. didn't hurt the bow at all.:wink:


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

no, I shoot with a release but there was one time that I pulled back with my fingers and as I let down it was maybe an inch that the string came off my fingers but all it did was make a big noise


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

yes:embara:, I did it once when I was younger, with my old bow, nothing happened. I drew it back without an arrow and got caught up in aiming and picking a spot and hit the release.


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

Done it twice in the last 2 weeks
first time my release broke and didn't have an arrow on so i sent it back to scott and they fixed it.
2 days ago my loop broke and again didn't have an arrow on.
both times my bow jumped out of my hands and crashed to the floor. I've already got a new bottom cam installed and that was the only damage.


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

Yes, I did dry fire a bow one time. A buddy just got a new Hoyt back in 2003, and he wanted me to draw it back to feel the draw cycle. I still don't know what happened. Anyway, I had to buy him a new set of limbs and axles. It was a very expensive lesson. From that point on, I have never drawn a bow back without having an arrow loaded and pointed in a safe direction.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

no, and dont plan 2. i hav seen it many times since my dad has worked at a bow shop ever sence i was born.


----------



## Rink (Dec 25, 2007)

no


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

Yea only once tho buddies new bow LH (i'm RH) drew back had an awesome back wall and valley on the way down the d-loop twisted and rolled off my finger. 
Nothing happened, good thing, and then he still beat me that night


----------



## scovill (Mar 11, 2008)

i never have but just about everyone i see pick up a new bow for the first time dry fires it.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

master hunter said:


> no, and dont plan 2. i hav seen it many times since my dad has worked at a bow shop ever sence i was born.


 i don't think anyone plans to dry fire one, it just happens


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

armyboy said:


> i don't think anyone plans to dry fire one, it just happens


i know. wat i mean is i never want 2.


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

which bow do you mean mine or my dads


----------



## fishnhuntr77 (Mar 17, 2008)

I hear it quite a few times as I have an archery shop. Worse Sound in the World!!!
I have seen it happen where it has not hurt the bow at all, and I have also seen it happen where the limbs have shattered. I had a guy in my shop a month ago who used to work for Bowtech. He drew back the 82nd and dryfired it. Shattered the limb!!! Makes me quiver every time I hear it!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

PSE CRAZY said:


> Done it twice in the last 2 weeks
> first time my release broke and didn't have an arrow on so i sent it back to scott and they fixed it.
> 2 days ago my loop broke and again didn't have an arrow on.
> both times my bow jumped out of my hands and crashed to the floor. I've already got a new bottom cam installed and that was the only damage.


reasons like this is why everytime i draw a bow it has an arrow in it i dont want to take chances


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

archerykid12 said:


> reasons like this is why everytime i draw a bow it has an arrow in it i dont want to take chances


what happens when you just _forget_ the arrow and go to shoot? Im embarassed to say Ive done it....


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

*dry fire*

ive never done it...and at the pro shop they told me NEVER TO DRAW BACK A BOW WITH A RELEASE WITHOUT AN ARROW NOCKED


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

DCH3K said:


> what happens when you just _forget_ the arrow and go to shoot? Im embarassed to say Ive done it....


that never happened to me. knock on wood but i dont think it will because part of my shot routine is nocking the arrow and looking at it as its drawing back


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Yes, on what would've been the first shot I've ever taken...All because I couldn't nock an arrow right.


----------



## turkyturd13 (Jul 19, 2007)

DCH3K said:


> what happens when you just _forget_ the arrow and go to shoot? Im embarassed to say Ive done it....


try to make a habit. 
stance
check your arrow/vanes
breathe
draw
check arrow/rest
anchor point
shoot.
thats my routine,i do the same thing everytime.


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

no but dad did


----------



## bowtech archer (Dec 5, 2007)

i have me and my freind we both have diamond justices and we dry fired or bows both in the same course


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Ive never done it, but my brother did when he tried to pull back my bow... The best thing to do about a dry fire is to never let it happen!!


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

It happens to the best of us :embara:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

**Frost Bite** said:


> Ive never done it, but my brother did when he tried to pull back my bow... The best thing to do about a dry fire is to never let it happen!!


yep i always ukey: when someone draws my bow back. i hold my breath until the let down and i am so thanks full i didn't hear the horrid sound


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

archerykid12 said:


> that never happened to me. knock on wood but i dont think it will because part of my shot routine is nocking the arrow and looking at it as its drawing back


my husband jokes because I even put my finger up on my arrow before I draw it back in my sequence and I STILL did it I really dont know how I didnt notice it


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

DCH3K said:


> what happens when you just _forget_ the arrow and go to shoot? Im embarassed to say Ive done it....



I almost did that a few times lat week at an indoor shoot. I was so concentrated on making a good shot I forgot to load an arrow. Thankfully I noticed halfway through the draw!!!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

DCH3K said:


> my husband jokes because I even put my finger up on my arrow before I draw it back in my sequence and I STILL did it I really dont know how I didnt notice it


that is weird you must have just spaced out for a second


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

knock on wood i never have but last year in oklahoma there was more dri fired x-forces than anything at the shop there was about 7 people dri fired bows.


----------



## huttoncreek_10x (Mar 7, 2008)

thrill_seeker said:


> Yea only once tho buddies new bow LH (i'm RH) drew back had an awesome back wall and valley on the way down the d-loop twisted and rolled off my finger.
> Nothing happened, good thing, and then he still beat me that night


That was funny(It was at my house) the look on thrill_seekers face was priceless. if i remeber right i think he beat you bad too.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

huttoncreek_10x said:


> That was funny(It was at my house) the look on thrill_seekers face was priceless. if i remeber right i think he beat you bad too.


Yea and who beat you that night??


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

Does Anyone know if it's true that split limb bows can take a dry fire??


----------



## JeffreySlayR (Mar 1, 2006)

Gooooood Loooooord!!! I never firgured the Yeses, to be that high of percentage. No I haven't...knock on wood.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

thrill_seeker said:


> Does Anyone know if it's true that split limb bows can take a dry fire??


Any bow should be able to take it... But I'm not saying you should go around dry-firing bows.:wink:


EDIT:Oh and believe me, waiting two weeks to get a pair of new limbs on your bow is HELLL...I should know haha.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

thrill_seeker said:


> Does Anyone know if it's true that split limb bows can take a dry fire??


i have a back up bow that i started out with i have dry fired it 3 time nothing wrong with it. it is slit limb:wink:


----------



## raymonmarin (Oct 20, 2007)

just did with my brand new dxt thank god for limb savers lost peep thats it


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

raymonmarin said:


> just did with my brand new dxt thank god for limb savers lost peep thats it


gosh man your lucky!!!!!!!! are limbsavers what keep them from breaking?


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

the hoyts drifired like 35 times when pse tested them and they held every time and on the 35th time it went bad


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

many times bowfishing the actions just so quick


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

i had a cheap release, i also did it on purpose to my brothers learnig bow, one of those cheap kid compounds, it was old and he had a new one


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

I just sold my old Trykon and the person i was selling it too started to strip some serving on the strings and caught the string itself *FWWAK* -.- 
luckily the cables were uneffected and (true to Hoyt) the bow didnt suffer at all.

thats the closest one of my bows has come to a dryfire . . . and even then it wasnt my bow, in my hands or even as bad as a dryfire lol.


----------



## Arrow_slinger43 (May 16, 2007)

*Dryfiring!*

i was at the big R looking for fletching when a kid about 10-12 came in and said to his dad this is the bow i want to get when i get enough money to buy it, the dad looked at the bow and commented on the $349.99 price tag, then the dad pulled it back and dry fired it, the person who was working at the time came over and pointed to a sign that said something to the effect of "dry fire it, you buy it" as he said looks like you just got your son a new bow. I laughed to myself and thought how lucky i am to never have dry fired a bow.


----------



## kwikdraw (Dec 28, 2006)

I've never dry fired a bow but i accidently shot a hole in the wall above the fire place.:mg:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

kwikdraw said:


> I've never dry fired a bow but i accidently shot a hole in the wall above the fire place.:mg:


i herd of a guy shooting a arrow throw his bedroom, bathroom,and exited out into his yard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cocktail:


----------



## Nudlebush (Jun 24, 2007)

i have seen the x-force HF and TS drifired before 
when the x-force HF was drifired the string broke nothing wrong with the cams or limbs the TS the string just jumped off , that bow was drifired 5 times no harm done except the string (sounds like a rifle going off )


----------

